

An alternative to lengthy Twitter arguments - swombat
http://blog.nurph.com/a-new-way-to-workaround-twitters-140-characte

======
senko
Chatting at the moment, seems like a nice and useful tool. There are some
problems (people not being able to speak by default before being followed by
the channel creator), which I've already reported to the developer.

For me (been IRCing for 15yrs), this is different from both ad-hoc webchats
and IRC. It's better integrated into Twitter experience than your typical
webchat. If you're a Twitter user and would like chat-like capability, you
don't need to register, invite your followers over, etc (technically, you do
need to do all of that, but it uses Twitter auth & profiles, so it's like an
extension of twitter).

On that point, maybe it'd be great to provide plugins/scripts for other
clients (see Embedly's Parrotfish) to instantly create & invite someone to a
room from inside your Twitter (the official web, or some other) client; ie. a
shortcut for creating the room and copypasting the url.

EDIT: I don't think it'd ever be a replacement for IRC, but neither do I think
it should. I like the "IRC for Twitter" niche (how about "IRC for Facebook?").

~~~
alexk7
Chat is already built in Facebook.

~~~
senko
Group chat? I haven't seen that feature (OTOH I don't use Facebook chat so I
might've missed it).

------
chapel
I was wondering when something like this would be released. Well at least in
an easy to use way that supports the Twitter ecosystem. I remember having long
active discussions in #gamedesign and we found out how Twitter was not built
for any type of real conversation.

~~~
Tyrant505
Why not just make a great irc like webapp? Logged/searchable

------
andysinclair
I've used this before and can highly recommend it. It has seamless Twitter
integration, and took no time to get setup.

I was participating in a Twitter exchange and one of the participants
suggested we use Nurph to carry on the conversation. We were discussing a
TechCrunch article about bootstapping startups, and at one point the Editor of
TC Europe joined the chat.

It is a great idea, would like to see more people using it.

~~~
auxbuss
I use Nurph. We have a regular Friday afternoon start-ups discussion slot.
Last Friday we discussed the idea of a "Get a room" service -- I believe it
had come up before. In other words, when a twitter exchange gets too detailed
for 140 chars, multiple folk, and filling your stream, you can switch to
Nurph.

It's a great tool. Might really catch on with a bit more traction. Could work
nicely with HN too.

------
bretpiatt
I like the idea but in order to succeed you need integration through the
Twitter distribution system -- this needs to be part of TweetDeck, my Android
app, etc (those are just the desktop / mobile clients I use, it needs to be in
all of them)... I don't like it enough to want to have a browser tab open to
maintain it.

~~~
raganwald
May I try to reframe your excellent suggestion?

 _I like the idea._

In order to _take this to the next level_ , you need integration through the
Twitter distribution system -- this needs to be part of TweetDeck, my Android
app, etc (those are just the desktop / mobile clients I use, it needs to be in
all of them)...

 _Great concept, but is it good enough enough that users will want to have a
browser tab open to maintain it?_

------
wccrawford
So this boils down to a classic chatroom, but with Twitter login and
integration.

BTW, I clicked the 'login' button, authenticated, and got the text below.
After going back to nurph.com, I am logged in and it seems to be okay.

var NurphBarOptions = { name: 'NurphHQ', panel_type: 'link', html: '\n \n \n
<\/div>\n Chat with us<\/a>\n © Nurph. 2010<\/div>\n <\/div>\n \n \n Share
This:<\/li>\n Tweet It<\/a> •<\/li>\n Email<\/a> •<\/li>\n Facebook<\/a>

~~~
neilcauldwell
Sorry about that, we're working on it. In the meantime you can work around it
by refreshing the page or re-visiting <http://Nurph.com>

------
chanux
The last time I saw some real time chat app made by an HNer (Edit:
<http://twich.me>), I suggested my followers of the possibilities of using
that to reduce noise made of chatting on Twitter. No one seemed to care.
People don't like go off the ease of Twitter. They just chat away. Perhaps
only twitter can do something for that.

------
neilcauldwell
<http://Nurph.com/AllStartups> might be of interest to the Hacker News
community (Twitter @AllStartups) - it's real-time Twitter chat for startup
founders. We're chatting about the latest Apple news right now.

------
jokermatt999
It seems like half the articles I read about Twitter are trying to workaround
its limitations.

~~~
QuantumGood
...and that's why there are over 300,000 Twitter applications
<http://twitter.com/tweetsmarter/status/26005694364778496>

------
swah
Also, sometimes I feel like it would be better to read Twitter in the reverse
order, and with "Mark as read", just like email.

I read Twitter by going backwards, reading stuff until I read a tweet that I
recall having already read.

------
shaggy
A way to have a real time conversation with someone on the internet? What a
novel concept. I guess IRC and the litany of instant messaging protocols
didn't fit the need here. Hooray for re-inventing the wheel.

~~~
jpr
If it's not accessible via browser, it doesn't exist to most people.

